# Lanterns



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was at the dollar store today (Family Dollar) and seen old fashion lanterns for $2.50. They stand about 12 inches tall and look like the old railroad lanterns. They use regular lamp fuel but you could hack them with LED's if you wanted.
I used them last year with my skelly arm ground breaker lights for the walkway. See album 2008









Shown here with the glass globes removed for painting to appear old and rusty


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I just paid twice that for the same ones at Wallyworld a few days ago. I can always use more.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry about that Spook. These lanterns seem to be a standard summer stock item for the dollar store. They get them in cases of 12, but only a limited number and for just the summer. So if they run out it will be next year before they get them back in.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the look of these lamps. They're a great addition to a graveyard set up.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Roxy, I use two shades of brown and a dusting of black to kill the shine and make smoke stains.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great paint job.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

nice find, got to see if I can find some. Thanks.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 7, 2009)

Checked these out at Wally World the other day for twice the price, glad I didn't buy! Will have to check some Family Dollars. Great paint job on those by the way.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Those look Great.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Of course we dont get these bargins in canada.. cheapest i have found them is $5 and change a piece on sale..


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Just picked up six from the local Family Dollar. they were priced $3 Each. My store had a box that was case cut with 12 lanterns as well with only 3 colors : red - silver - green. I bought 3 silver and 3 red. they are 11" tall 'railroad lantern' and like BD said, they do operate on kerosene, lamp oil, or citronella. money well spent, I'll probably go tp other FD stores for more tomorrow


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, I pick up a red lantern like that at a local grocery store and paid $9.99. I've been had. Oh well, I still like the lantern.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Remember, this is a summer item for them, when they are gone, there gone. My local family dollar store ran out before July. And also if you plan on using fuel in them check for leaks. I had one or two out of the 12 i got. Not bad for a cheap lantern, but do check just to make sure. I just put the battery operated voltives I got from Walgreens in the leakers and they did ok just for the effect but not as a good light source.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey BoneDancer...Those do look nice, great price too...I paid $5 for these at Walmart....then I sprayed them with Krylon H2o, and about 40% of the new color washed off in a rain storm the first year I put them out. I used $1 corded night light and converted all to A/C.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks. That's a great deal. 

Note to self: Go to FD tomorrow and buy more lanterns.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

beelce said:


> Hey BoneDancer...Those do look nice, great price too...I paid $5 for these at Walmart....then I sprayed them with Krylon H2o, and about 40% of the new color washed off in a rain storm the first year I put them out. I used $1 corded night light and converted all to A/C.


Thanks BeeIce. Well krylon H2O is water based paint not an oil like most spray enamels are. I can see it might wash off a bit. I just use the cheap spray enamel I get at ACE Hardware ($3) or the dollar store ($1 or $2). I like the corded night light idea. Did you find a C7 size flame flicker bulb to use in them?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep got c7 flicker bulbs at walmart for $1 each....DON'T wast your money on these cheap flicker bulbs....they only have about 10 hrs of burn time, then they burn out. I have switched to clear/amber c7 ....looks great in my deep dark woods. I just set them on the ground to light the paths


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those lanterns are very nice, i may have to egt off here and go look at my fd, it's right across the street from me.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

beelce said:


> Yep got c7 flicker bulbs at walmart for $1 each....DON'T wast your money on these cheap flicker bulbs....they only have about 10 hrs of burn time, then they burn out. I have switched to clear/amber c7 ....looks great in my deep dark woods. I just set them on the ground to light the paths


Thanks for the heads up on the flicker bulbs. I been thinking of getting them.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, nice find. I went to a couple Family Dollar Stores over the weekend but no lanterns to be found.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

IMU said:


> WOW, nice find. I went to a couple Family Dollar Stores over the weekend but no lanterns to be found.


You should always ask, some store may get them at different times. But like I said its a summer item and they may already be gone. 
Put them on your list for next years search.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

It took a bit of a search (several stores), but I finally scored 4 yesterday! I am going to keep looking. I'll look up the LED hack. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Where can I get lanterns like these in jersey? We don't have family dollar or wolly world in north Jersey. We do have a dollar tree though. I really need these for my graveyard and for my monster mud reaper.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have seen them at Walmart and Kmart in the camping section. If I remember correctly they are about $5 or so.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

hallloweenjerzeboi said:


> Where can I get lanterns like these in jersey? We don't have family dollar or wolly world in north Jersey. We do have a dollar tree though. I really need these for my graveyard and for my monster mud reaper.


There are a number of the "Dollar" type stores. I happen to have Family Dollar, Dollar General, and a third that I can not remember at the moment. I have a Dollar Tree just a bit farther away also. Try doing a google search for dollar stores or any of the above names and see what pops up. The Yellow pages might also help you out too. I am sure you have something simular in your area even if it has a different name. Rmember, Walmart is not always the cheapest place to buy. Good luck.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

just picked up 10 more today from FD. Some were priced $2.50 and others $3.00.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought mine at Big Lots.


----------



## Masterofmydomain (Mar 22, 2009)

After reading your post I ran into town and was lucky enough to find a Family Dollar store; they actually had several boxes of these lanterns so I was able to score a few. Thanks for the tip:O)


----------

